# Toshiba TV won't go on.



## tatoc (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a Toshiba TV model number TZ50V61, Serial number 63983040.

The problem I'm having is that when I turned it on, I heard a the normal click it makes when it is turned on and the LCD light by the power button went on, but there is no picture or sound.

Also the normal click that it makes when I turned it on will not stop. In other words, it keeps clicking every couple seconds, and every time it clicks, the LCD light by the power button blinks. I tried disconnecting it for a couple hours but when I plugged it back in the clicking started again along with the blinking LCD light. Now the clicking and the LCD light blinking will not go away even if I press the power button.

Any help you can offer will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You have a power problem. 
Either the power supply is no longer able to supply sufficient power to the circuitry OR the circuitry is no demanding more power than the Supply is allowed to give. Hence the resetting that you can hear.

You'll need to see whether the power supply has problems like swollen capacitors or capacitor value changes before heading on to the boards to see if you have a problem elsewhere.

Good thing to do is open it after removing the mains plug, give it a good dust out by blasting a stream of air over it, then take a good look for any signs of damaged components, cooked circuit board, loose connectors etc.

take note that working on any electrical / electronic equipment can be dangerous if not lethal. If you have no experience, take it to a professional.


----------

